# pensacola bay 101



## AC Kyle (Oct 17, 2010)

hey PFF. I just moved to pensacola NAS a month ago, I'm originally from Michigan. I've been getting the itch to go fishing here on base, but I feel like I am a little out of my element. I grew up fishing inland lakes and rivers, as well as the great lakes. 
could you give me a few tips to get me started? What lb. test line is appropriate? what species are present? what type of bait, and rigs? etc.

I'll be fishing off the sea wall on the south end of the base.

thanks, Kyle.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

When I go to a new town I hang around a bait and tackle shop for a while and get to know them. It is their business to know what is out there and how to catch it and I have found here in Pensacola that they want to help you. There are several good shops in town. I like Reel Fun Stop on Pace, Outcast on Barrancas and when I'm in Gulf Breeze I stop at the one by the Waffle House. Dizzy Lizzy is good on Cervantes and I'm sure there are others. These are the few that I have been. Also a good chart of the bay if you decide to go out into a boat.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Hot Spots in Gulf breeze will take great care of you and they are forum members


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

As far as tips go I typicaly use a 10-12 lb test egg sinker, swivel, and end it with some 40lb fluro or mono leader about 2 ft long and about a #4 circle hook.
Live shrimp or finger mullet/pinfish will produce fish.
on the lighter rig I run a 1/2 to 3/4 oz weight so it drifts through the water column, instead of straight to the bottom.

Species will include
Flounder
Specks
White Trout
Redfish
Snapper
Grouper
Croakers
Sharks
Spanish/Kings
Black Snapper
Black Drum
Pompano
Sheephead
I am sure I may be missing a species or two, but all those are possible in the bay.
On the sea wall I would run 2 rigs, a lighter weight spinning with 10-12 lb test and live shrimp, and a larger class with 20lb with a live pin or finger mullet on the bottom.
just my 2 cents
Mike


----------

